# Общедоступные форумы > Продается. >  Щенки от Крысни и Квая.

## krisusa

05.07.2009г. родились щенки от Крысни(Хельга) и Квая, 4 суки(зонарная, 2 черные и чепрачная) и 2 кобеля(черный и чепрачный).
Мамка.. ОКД1, ЗКС1, оценка очхор, неоднократно выступала на соревнованиях по Русскому и Большому рингам... правда мест особо не занимала... по причине моей криворукости...


 папа Quay v.d. Moezenbulte, ну его то все знают...

 фотки хомячков будут чуть позже... пусть подрастут..

----------


## Nubira

Поздравляю! Пусть растут здоровенькие  :Aj:

----------


## Lex

Поздравляю :) Здоровья маме и детям  :Ax:

----------


## krisusa

*Nubira*, *Lex* Спасибо! :Ax:  Я им передам :Ab:

----------


## krisusa

а вот такой она была за пару дней до родов...

----------


## krisusa

первые фотки хомячков :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

> первые фотки хомячков


Вааай, какая прелесть!!! :Ay:

----------


## krisusa

а это наш единственный зонарный щен... девка... :0218:  их могло бы быть четверо.. но роды были долгими и тяжелыми...

----------


## krisusa

> Вааай, какая прелесть!!!


 :Ab: 
Всю жизнь бы с ними колупалась...

----------


## krisusa



----------


## jarvenmaa

> 05.07.2009г. родились щенки от Крысни(Хельга) и Квая


Примите поздравления! :Ax:

----------


## krisusa

*jarvenmaa*Спасибо! :Ax:

----------


## krisusa



----------


## krisusa

хомячки растут потихоньку...

----------


## krisusa



----------


## krisusa



----------


## krisusa

дитятко... 19 дней...

 никого не напоминает? :Ag:

----------


## Tatjana

Неееееееееееет!!! Это точно мордяха Квая!  :Ab:

----------


## krisusa

вот черный стопроцентный папин сынка... а в серенькой и от мамы явно есть... :Ag:

----------


## krisusa



----------


## krisusa



----------


## krisusa



----------


## krisusa



----------


## krisusa



----------


## krisusa

папин сын... :Ag:

----------


## krisusa

а это мамин сын :Ag:

----------


## Tatjana K

ЛАПУЛИ!!!! :As:

----------


## krisusa

тёть, а тёть... а нога то у тебя какая вкусная... :Ag:

----------


## krisusa



----------


## krisusa



----------


## Tatjana

Вот бы еще видео! :Ab:

----------


## ИРИНА Е.

А девченки еще не проданы?

----------


## krisusa

*Tatjana* надо бы... да снимать некому и неначто...





> А девченки еще не проданы?


одна в принципе свободна... вроде конечно кто-то хотел... но пока это хотение ни во что полезное не обратилось... и никто до нас не доехал... :Ad:

----------


## ИРИНА Е.

Чепрачная? А прививки уже делали ? А можно цену в л.с.? А "фотомордочка" есть ?

----------


## krisusa



----------


## krisusa



----------


## krisusa

> Чепрачная? А прививки уже делали ? А можно цену в л.с.? А "фотомордочка" есть ?


 ответила...

----------


## krisusa



----------


## ИРИНА Е.

:Ay:  Спасибо! А черная тоже хороша ))

----------


## krisusa

> Спасибо! А черная тоже хороша ))


 :Ax: 

замученная отпрысками...

----------


## krisusa



----------


## Nubira

Серьезные ребята!  :Aa:

----------


## krisusa

*Nubira* :Ap:

----------


## krisusa



----------


## krisusa



----------


## Nikolai

классненькие... хочу таких же пофоткать

----------

